# Anyone heard of this or know anything?



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

I found an ad for Remote Desktop Support online and wanted to know what you thought of it. Does it sound legit to you or not? They say you have to pass a 40 question test in 40 minutes and then from there I don't know what happens. My guess is that they would contact you to find out more and if they find that you less than a years worth of experience they won't hire you. Here is the link


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Never heard of it but I would be very careful dealing with an unknown company like this. Until you can find out if it's legit don't give them any personal info and if they require a payment of any kind move on.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks I will do as you advise. Here is an e-mail they just sent me. It sounds legit to me but then again I have been wrong before about these things...



"Hi Tim,



My name is Corey. I am the CEO of Cloud IT Services. We are experiencing explosive growth right now, and are looking to fill 2000 positions throughout the United States. We have developed a custom CMS that integrates with remote desktop support software to produce websites designed to address every issue customers have with IT support. Our websites will revolutionize IT support while keeping jobs in America where they belong.



Some required qualifications are:



1) Self Motivated: You will be working from home remotely. You have to be someone that does not need to be told to do your job.

2) Trainable: You may know everything there is about fixing computers, but you must be willing to learn customer service, marketing, and how to manage others.

3) Customer Oriented: We go beyond customer service to deliver an experience second to none. If you are willing to go out of your way to make a customer feel special you will advance quickly here.

4) Team player: We expect our team members to lead by example and the key to making ourselves more successful is to focus on making those around us more successful.

5) Honesty: We have a 0 tolerance policy on being dishonest or deceptive. Anyone caught lying or attempting to exploit a customer will be terminated immediately. We feel very strongly in this area and we want to be clear that there will be no exceptions to this rule.

6) Hard Worker: There is no seniority here. All promotions are based off performance and nothing more. We have several manager positions we are looking to fill from positions like the one you applied for. Do a good job and you will be rewarded.

You will be responsible for providing general IT services to our clients. To do this you will log into our patent pending website and enter a queue. When your turn becomes available you will connect to the customer’s computer and then promptly call the customer at the number they give you. After carefully listening to what the customer needs, you will perform the repair service. After the repair is completed you will ask the customer if they would like you to do any other maintenance that you notice needs to be done including installing updates and performing a system tune up. When you are finished with the repair, the session ends and you disconnect from the customer and have the option to reenter the queue.

We do not enforce you to work exclusively for our company and you are free to work any schedule you want. You will make 40k-72k/year turning in 40 hours a week. You will not have a schedule nor need to ask for time off. You will have the ability to work any time you want with no limit on overtime. 

You will earn money in three ways. One, you will earn approximately $20 for every hour we bill the customer that you assist. Two, you will earn a bird dog credit of approximately $10 for every hour we bill a customer that you introduce to the company. (You will receive this regardless if you service the customer on their visit.) You will also receive this for as long as the customer does business with us. We will provide you with links and banners to help you promote your services on any of the many social media sites and free posting sites like Craig’s List. The third way you will earn income is by helping retain the customer. You will receive approximately $5/ hour billed retention bonus any time a customer requests you specifically for services. Be the reason the customer comes back to earn this bonus.

I use the word approximately because we are revolutionizing how IT services are billed. Normally a customer must agree to a minimum amount of service at the start of the session, usually an hour. While this might be good for the company it is not helpful to the customer that lives with a serious issue only because of the fear that it will only take a few min to correct. CloudIT has chosen to address this issue by offering an industry first per minute billing. This allows the customer to use our services without fear of paying too much or having a problem too small. The break down to you will be .33/min for the remote session, .17/min for the bird dog fee, and .08/min as a bonus when applicable.

We believe in keeping jobs in America and will only be hiring techies legal to work in the United States. You must be at least 18 to sign the employment agreement and you must have access to a computer with internet access. Because we started out to be the greenest company in America, we offer only electronic deposit and paperless billing for our clients as well as all forms will be filled out and digitally signed. This requires you to have a valid US bank account as well because we plan on only paying via direct deposit.

If you have not done so already, please log into Home , click the jobs tab, apply for the position in any state, and take the qualification exam. It consists of 40 questions and you have a total time of 40 min to complete it. This will show us your interest in the position and how well you can perform your task. Both our sites are still under development and we apologize for any issues you might have. If you have any issue with the system not allowing you to take the test then please simply apply for the position in a different state. This will not affect you in any way. Please feel free to submit any feedback you might have.

When you pass the test and have uploaded your resume you will be contacted for a phone interview. 



I hope we can usher in your new year with a new career!



Corey Moyers

CEO, Cloud IT Services


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't find any company by the name of Cloud IT Services. Find out where the company is based and see if they have a corporate website.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I looked at a few places that offer remote support. You should check out a few of the established companies to see if they have job openings.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I found him here:

Corey Moyers | LinkedIn Link removed

BG


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sounds like a con


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

JMPC said:


> I looked at a few places that offer remote support. You should check out a few of the established companies to see if they have job openings.


Good idea. What are some good companies that offer remote support do you know of any off hand?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you wont really do any remote support without having a background in proper support first. That would be retarded on the recruiters part.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

That's true I guess remote support really isn't considered entry-level. Is anyone else having a hard time finding a first gig or is it just me? :/

I live in Lancaster, PA. There are a few entry level jobs I find posted here and there online (I check Dice, Indeed, Careerbuilder, and Craigslist) but the majority I don't hear back from when I send my resume. I've gotten one interview by someone who found my resume online and contacted me but there were 10 other people interviewing and they went with someone else. I also get contacted for short contract jobs (a week or less in length) from time to time but I usually can't do these because I already have a full-time job and I can't just say "hey I'm going to take off for a week. Sorry. See you soon". I'm open to going part-time at work though and doing a contract job full-time if it's at least 2 months in length.


----------



## mjule (Feb 10, 2012)

I found their Beta site: CloudIT consultant 

The demo button is right there so I clicked and had an overview presented to me. Since I am having an issue with my Toshiba laptop (not the computer I was on for the demo) I did not proceed to actually use the service. But I feel comfortable about using this site. Has anyone around here taken that test yet? I am not a techie, so would not even try...:wink:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

There is no information in the Better Business Bureau on this company.

If anybody wishes information,on this company, feel free to look them up yourself. I have deleted the links because of spammers.

This post is closed.

BG


----------

